# حصريا : ترنيمة انى لرافع للمرنم امجد فوزى على منتدى الكنيسة وبس ..... اسمع وهتدعى لى



## hokka_2020 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الى احلى اعضاء فى اجمل منتدى 
بقدم ليكم ترنيمة انى لا رافع 
​للمرنم امجد فوزى ​اسمع وادعيلى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/72098269/28061b97/eny_la_rafe3.html?dirPwdVerified=2809ff34
​اذكرونى فى صلواتكم 
ومنتظرة ارائكم​


----------



## peter_mark (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة اني لرافع بصوت المرنم امجد فوزي الترنيمة روعة هتندم لو مدخلتش*

ترنيمة رائعة بجد واداء وهمي للمرنم امجد فوزي في الترنيمة انا مش هطول اللينك جاي

http://www.4shared.com/file/72240796/49069577/eny_la_rafe3.html


----------



## peter_mark (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سوري هوكا انا اسف دي صدفة انا اخدت الترنيمة من امجد نفسة ورفعتهاوبعد ما رفعت لاقيت موضوعك المهم ان الهدف هو البركة والمنفعة الروحية


----------



## hokka_2020 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

peter_mark قال:


> سوري هوكا انا اسف دي صدفة انا اخدت الترنيمة من امجد نفسة ورفعتهاوبعد ما رفعت لاقيت موضوعك المهم ان الهدف هو البركة والمنفعة الروحية



لا يا بيتر ولا يهمك وميرسى لمرورك واهتمامك بالترنيمة​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ايديكم انتم الاتنين يسوع يحفظكم ميرسى وجااااااااااااارى التحميل


----------



## hokka_2020 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> تسلم ايديكم انتم الاتنين يسوع يحفظكم ميرسى وجااااااااااااارى التحميل



ميرسى ليكى كيريا وميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يرعى طريقك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ميررررررررسى على الترنيمه يا هوكا 

وجارى التحميل . . . . . . . .

وهرجع اقولك رأىى فيها 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعب محبتك ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررررررسى على الترنيمه يا هوكا
> 
> وجارى التحميل . . . . . . . .
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليك اوى ياكوكو لمرورك الجميل وياريت اعرف رأيك ف الترنيمة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 يناير 2009)

ايه يا جماعة شكل الترنيمة مش عجباكم ولا ايه 
عموما 
بجد احنا محتاجين ارائكم بجد  لو فبه حاجة مش عجباكم ياريت تقولوا للضرووووووووووووورة

اشكركم اوى وعيد ميلاد مجيد وسنة سعيدة على الجمييع يارب​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (7 فبراير 2009)

*أكيد حلوة ...جاري التحميل*
​


----------



## ايمن منير حكيم (8 فبراير 2009)

ترنيمة جمياة جداااااااااا بس بصوت المرنم زياد شحاتة بصراحةكتير احلى


----------

